# Topics > Robotics > Exhibitions robots >  Robotarium

## Airicist

Founder - Leonel Moura

----------


## Airicist

Uploaded on Jun 17, 2007




> The first zoo in the world for artificial life.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robotarium X Robot Zoo: Please Don't Feed the Gadgets"
Designed by prolific robot artist Leonel Moura, the 20 square meter (250 square feet) glass and steel structure is home to 45 solar powered robots.... This contrasts with an earlier work by Moura – the DADA 2.0 – which "seeks to destroy anything that is placed within his reach", the real purpose of any robot.

by Charlie Sorrel
June 26, 2007

----------


## Airicist

Robotarium
July 4, 2010

----------

